# Scotland



## StephenDebbie (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi

We are new to motorhomes.

Does anyone know of a good place to stop between Oban & Inverness and Inverness & Pitlochry to overnight stay?


----------



## caledonia (Aug 2, 2019)

StephenDebbie said:


> Hi
> 
> We are new to motorhomes.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good place to stop between Oban & Inverness and Inverness & Pitlochry to overnight stay?



To many places to list. Look at the poi map and take your pick. You access the poi map via the toolbar at the top of the homepage.


----------



## jeanette (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## bartman (Aug 2, 2019)

Welcome.
If you're using a mobile I would recommend downloading the Wild Camping App for browsing stopovers.


----------



## mjvw (Aug 3, 2019)

*Maps me*

I would download maps me for Android or IOS from the relevant app stores, the head over to the POI page and register device and download the POI'S to maps me, it is very straight forward, I also have the poi's on my garmin sat nav.............. I like maps me as it works offline relying on your phones gps system, so you don't use data i have found a lot of the time in the out of the way places in scotland i have no mobile data signal but gps seems to work.


----------



## The laird (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi have a great trip.


----------



## TimW (Aug 5, 2019)

*Site in Inverness  -  OU Inverness  (Highland) - adjacent to Inverness Marina.*

We have just returned home after two weeks touring the North of Scotland.   One evening we parked up on the above POI for a few hours to visit a restaurant.   We arrived back at our van circa. 9:00pm to find that we were blocked in by a 2 metre height barrier.   Although we had planned to move away from the city for the night, this was not a problem.  Barrier was lifted about 8:00am.   If you use this site, please be aware that you will be trapped in.   The restaurant was brilliant  -  "The  Mustard  Seed"  well worth a visit, but you will need to book in advance.


----------

